# Thinking about the CM HAF 932...



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

What do you guys make of it? My current case, Antec 900, is getting kind of cramped with all my new goodies and I have yet to finish installing them. I've started to like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160 a lot...I took a look at it the other day and now I really like it. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2009)

I replaced my Antec 900 with an HAF 932, great case, but quite a bit larger, the 900 could amost fit inside the 932 so be prepared for that...you might consider the 922, great features comparable to the 932, a wider case which makes large HSF clearance and cable mgt easier like the 932 without the massive size. I love my 932, great case, but if I could do it over again I would've waited for the 922 to have been released.

A couple of words on cooling, my HDD's got warmer, everything else stayed about the same or slightly cooler, I ran my 200mm on 100% and the 120mm's @ 50% in the 900, both were comparable in sound output...the power and hdd led's are annoying as all get out...don't even connect them imo.

Great case, but I'd have you look at the 922 first unless you truly want a full tower...don't get me wrong I have tons of room, almost rediculous compared to my old 900...all I gained was better cable mgt out of the deal, cooling is about the same imo, and granted when I went from 1 to 3 HDD's things got really cramped with a single large GPU and large PSU w/lots of cables...there is no cramped space for my rig in the 932...tons of room.

Take a look at the 922 also imo...


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

Taking a look at the 922 right now. Let's see what you're talking about!
Looks good. I may have consider it as well. I won't be getting a case in the next few days or anything anyway, so I have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Flibolito (Sep 1, 2009)

Both the HAF 932 & 922 are great choices in my opinion. Roomy, run cool and are just a pleasure to work with and offer great cable management. They also look badass


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Taking a look at the 922 right now. Let's see what you're talking about!
> Looks good. I may have consider it as well. I won't be getting a case in the next few days or anything anyway, so I have plenty of time to decide.



Well by all means take your time and do as much research as you can stand, both are great cases and you won't lose either way. Frankly if I knew the 932 was as large as it is...and had the patience to wait for the 922 I would've, but everyone's got difference preferences. Keep us posted on what you decide on!


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually did the same thing as Kursah, went from a 900 to the HAF932. I knew how large it was before hand, makes it plenty of room for doing anything you'd like in it. I thought about the 922 but was too close to the 932 to really consider.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 1, 2009)

What's your price range? If you got a rather large wallet, I suggest the Corsair Obsidian, due in stock in just under a month.

My spare rig is in a 922, great case as all the others have said.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd love to get the Corsair but there's no way I could spend that much on a case. Thanks for looking out though!


----------



## mav2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are not planning on water cooling then the 922 is the case for you. It has a lot more refinements and looks better than the 932. Also, for air cooling, its very very good. For the extra money you save try and fix in a plexi glass on the side panel, or look at a filter for that, as that is going to cause a lot of dust to get into your PC.

I modded one to remove the \HDD bays, and used adaptors to fix the lone HDD in the 5.25" tray. That kind of freed up the fan and helped temps on the mobo and cpu a bit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> If you are not planning on water cooling then the 922 is the case for you.



Not necessarily. I have a triple rad sitting in my HAF 922 right now, and room for a double rad since the HDD rack is gone, then could mount another 120 on the back inside, which would be 720mm of rad. I wish I had a 480mm rd, looking at it, one should fit in the top, but one like that would require you to take out the rivets to get it in, where as a 360mm rad doesn't.

The HAFF 922 is a huge mid tower really, can still do a ton without removing the HDD rack, but that does help.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Sep 1, 2009)

ITs a good case, just butt ugly 

Seriously, I hate the look of the case. But its features are excellent.


----------



## §¢örÞ¡ön® (Sep 1, 2009)

I was in the same situation, with the watercooler system the Antec 900 became small 
I prefer the HAF932 over the HAF922 for the extra space for the radiator inside
thats my old and new cases, what a difference in space!

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d95/ealves/wc_2.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d95/ealves/wc_3.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d95/ealves/wc_1.jpg


http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d95/ealves/HAF932_in_2.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d95/ealves/HAF932_in_3.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d95/ealves/HAF932_in_4.jpg


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a nice setup you have there. I wouldn't even try stuffing any more hardware into my case as it is. The 922 is looking pretty good too


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> ITs a good case, just butt ugly
> 
> Seriously, I hate the look of the case. But its features are excellent.



It's a love/hate thing. You rarely find someone saying "it looks ok". I personally love how the 932 and 922 look, they are rugged looking cases with nice flat black paint, think of it as the hummer of cases.



§¢örÞ¡ön® said:


> I was in the same situation, with the watercooler system the Antec 900 became small
> I prefer the HAF932 over the HAF922 for the extra space for the radiator inside
> thats my old and new cases, what a difference in space!
> 
> ...



Nice setup you got there, but with the MCR220 you got there and 25mm thick fans, that fits easily into the inside top of the 922. The issue with the 922 is using a thicker rad or using 38mm thick fans


----------



## douglatins (Sep 3, 2009)

Consider room dust build up


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 3, 2009)

I personally like the looks of the 922 a whole lot more than the 932. The 932 looks lighter on the inside like it's missing paint, and the 922 is smaller while still having a lot of room. Just sayin


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 3, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> What do you guys make of it? My current case, Antec 900, is getting kind of cramped with all my new goodies and I have yet to finish installing them. I've started to like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160 a lot...I took a look at it the other day and now I really like it. What are your thoughts on this?



I just got one, Not disappointed at all! You can put two power supplies in it if needed.

Theres TONS of space.

And you can mount a 360mm RAD in the top!

The three 230mm Fans suck however, its not that they are loud they just don't move any air. Same with the 140mm fan one the back.


----------

